# Adoption Day Pick up Advice



## Rburns15 (May 1, 2020)

Hello everyone, 

My fiance and I are adopting a 5 month old (~35 lbs) tomorrow afternoon. We will be driving up to the adoption site in an SUV with plenty of space. 

I am looking for advice on what to bring and what to be prepared for. Insofar, we plan on bringing the following:

Puppy food (bowl included) and treats
Plenty of Water w/ bowls
Several blankets
Leash and harness
Chew Toys

I will be driving the vehicle back home after the adoption and my fiance will be sitting in the back with the puppy to keep him company. 

What else do you recommend?

Are there any specific things we should be doing before taking the dog home with us? Thank you everyone! 

**We are proactively setting up dog insurance along with a vet appt (Monday)*


----------



## sandiegov (May 31, 2016)

Congratulations ! I would recommend a crate just in case. Our first puppy was very mellow when we picked him up but our second was a wild one. He was crawling all over me (hubby was driving) even over my head trying get away and explore 😂. It was the longest 35 minute drive. I regretted not having a crate, a leash was not enough.


----------



## Rburns15 (May 1, 2020)

Excellent advice, Thank you very much!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

How long is the drive? I'd recommend some cleaning supplies just in case the dog gets carsick or something.


----------



## Rburns15 (May 1, 2020)

sandiegov said:


> Congratulations ! I would recommend a crate just in case. Our first puppy was very mellow when we picked him up but our second was a wild one. He was crawling all over me (hubby was driving) even over my head trying get away and explore 😂. It was the longest 35 minute drive. I regretted not having a crate, a leash was not enough.


Thank you very much, this advice helped us a lot.


----------



## Rburns15 (May 1, 2020)

einspänner said:


> How long is the drive? I'd recommend some cleaning supplies just in case the dog gets carsick or something.


It ended up being about 35 minutes. He passed out about 5 minutes into the car ride and was asleep until we got home. Thank you very much for the advice. He's a very happy puppy .


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

Rburns15 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My fiance and I are adopting a 5 month old (~35 lbs) tomorrow afternoon. We will be driving up to the adoption site in an SUV with plenty of space.
> 
> ...


I have had Vizslas since 1966. Puppies, females, males, rescued, re-homed and got them from weeks old to 1.5 years old. I never had the problems that are listed here. NEVER. All of my Vizslas turned up to be obedient, loving, responsive, well behaved and very happy and joyful adult dogs....no issues whatsoever. Maybe what's happening mostly here are two things. First and most important failure to establish a strong leader of the pack.....YOU. This failure is caused by too soft an approach to training. Too much concern about POSITIVE and little about NEGATIVE. I'll suggest that all of the people here with problems watch a few TV shows were big cats and wolves interact. These animal parents don't hurt their pups but make no bones about uncomfortable or scary discipline and nor do I. My current Vizslas came from San Antonio, TX (4 months old girl then) and Atlanta, GA.(1.5 years old male at the time). I drove 6000 miles and spent 14 days on the road. They both had many issues. That's 4 years ago. Now they are extremely well adjusted, happy and responsive. A joy to be around.......They are even welcomed in small dogs parks...


----------



## Rburns15 (May 1, 2020)

freealfin said:


> I have had Vizslas since 1966. Puppies, females, males, rescued, re-homed and got them from weeks old to 1.5 years old. I never had the problems that are listed here. NEVER. All of my Vizslas turned up to be obedient, loving, responsive, well behaved and very happy and joyful adult dogs....no issues whatsoever. Maybe what's happening mostly here are two things. First and most important failure to establish a strong leader of the pack.....YOU. This failure is caused by too soft an approach to training. Too much concern about POSITIVE and little about NEGATIVE. I'll suggest that all of the people here with problems watch a few TV shows were big cats and wolves interact. These animal parents don't hurt their pups but make no bones about uncomfortable or scary discipline and nor do I. My current Vizslas came from San Antonio, TX (4 months old girl then) and Atlanta, GA.(1.5 years old male at the time). I drove 6000 miles and spent 14 days on the road. They both had many issues. That's 4 years ago. Now they are extremely well adjusted, happy and responsive. A joy to be around.......They are even welcomed in small dogs parks...



Appreciate the information. My post was just for advice on what to bring with us to pick up the dog. He's home with us now and doing great. Behavior is great. Thank you.


----------



## Huggytree (Apr 21, 2020)

Pics of the new pup?

my pup pickup was 2 hour drive and pup also slept most of the way home. He had never been outside before. I have trouble believing any pup gets wild on the way home at 8 weeks old


----------

